# Alfie up a tree



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

bugger the squirel got away


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee, how do i get back down,LOL............................


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

My camera was stuck on Black and white setting and i couldnt change it  too many buttons
I showed it to hubby and he loved it,so i made out i meant to do it in black and white


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lol some pic's look great black and white
i had it down cornwall every one coming up and taking pic's of the dog as they had black and white film in 
they came out great some people sent me some


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Thats a brilliant picture!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pic it looks great in black and white, even if it was an accident


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lol great pic


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you 

Alfie is so hard to get nice pics of,he pulls funny faces and his ears seem to grow and stick out


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

What a handsome fella


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

What a great pic


----------

